
Does JavaScript Software Embrace Classes? [pdf] - hotBacteria
http://aserg-ufmg.github.io/2015_saner.pdf
======
exo762
My bet? Because classes does not deliver things that are promised -
encapsulation.

------
jlukic
This is the first time a research paper has ever called me classless, and boy
am I proud. #semantic-ui

------
bvinicius
Good to see researchers of my hometown talking about js in hw. :)

